# *sneeze* *sneeze* *sneeze* *sneeze* *sneeze*



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ahhcho. 
My mice (two) are sneezing. I believe its not a respiratory problem as they are not lethargic or skinny. I would like to get this cured fast. And medicines available in New Zealand and could it be anything other than a respiratory problem? Why can't I just make my mice something like a hokey drink (jokes..) 
Anything to cure her from home or can I buy a medicine?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Ahhcho.
> My mice (two) are sneezing. I believe its not a respiratory problem as they are not lethargic or skinny. I would like to get this cured fast. And medicines available in New Zealand and could it be anything other than a respiratory problem? Why can't I just make my mice something like a hokey drink (jokes..)
> Anything to cure her from home or can I buy a medicine?


Just because they are not lethargic or skinny does not mean it may not be a respiratory infection. As for medicines, almost everything that is going to be of any use can only be prescribed by a vet.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh bother. Well I will have to think about what to do. I have no idea how much it costs to take two mice to a vet do you have at idea as you have same currency and live in same fountry


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Oh bother. Well I will have to think about what to do. I have no idea how much it costs to take two mice to a vet do you have at idea as you have same currency and live in same fountry


I can't really say honestly. Vets can vary greatly. I've been charged $20 and $50 for a consultancy fee (medicine will be extra) for just one mouse. However, at the same vet I have also been charged $50 consultancy fee for two rats.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh wow I don't even know if the vet is ok for small animals but selling all my baby mice would give me about $50 so if I bring one and I guess the me define should be enough for two or I can ask I guess


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Oh wow I don't even know if the vet is ok for small animals but selling all my baby mice would give me about $50 so if I bring one and I guess the me define should be enough for two or I can ask I guess


Just ring up a couple of vets and ask for a quote and if they are willing to see mice and if they see them often. Christchurch is fairly good with rat vets though so you should be fairly good to find someone with experience.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I can buy batril off amazon im nt 100% sure if its New Zealand pricing but I can buy it for $25 for 1oz which is about 30ml if that is New Zealand pricing is that cheap or not


----------

